# Giant Connect seatpost angle



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

My new cross bike TCX came with a Giant Connect seat post. How do you adjust the angle on this thing? I thought maybe the bottom clamp is supposed to rotate however it doesn't budge when putting weight on it? Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## theboywonder (Apr 13, 2004)

There's only one bolt in my connect sl seatpost. You loosen the bolt to adjust tilt and fore-aft postion. You might just have to loosen it a bit more.


----------

